# Strange Creature ID?



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Recently found a bunch of these in one of my tanks and wondering if anyone knows what they are. Thanks


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like a small polydesmid millipede. These are mainly detrivores so these guys are part of your cleanup crew. Your frogs might eat them, too (in the wild, millipedes may be one of the sources for dart frog poison).


----------

